# Sterling vs Euro Loan



## bigdee77 (18 Jan 2012)

With the current uncertainty about the future of the euro would it be best to take out a sterling or a euro loan. Taking about 30 grand over approx 10 yrs?


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Jan 2012)

And what currency will you be earning the income to bay it back in?  Basically it should be the same to avoid FX risks.


----------



## bigdee77 (19 Jan 2012)

I'll be earning & paying back in euros which makes it all a dilemma for me.


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Jan 2012)

Why would you want to assume the FX risks?


----------



## bigdee77 (20 Jan 2012)

Well that's why I'm asking the question which option is likely to be most beneficial in the long run.


----------



## Jim2007 (20 Jan 2012)

Well no one can answer that question with any degree of certainty, but the general idea would be not to take on any unnecessary risk....


----------

